# Pictures of some of my rat pack!



## IceLore (May 13, 2007)

I've been trying to get good shots of all my kids to put in an album, and I've actually managed to get some uploaded last night. 

Here are shots of about half my rats: Belle, Dawn, Moo & Oz:
Click here for the gallery.

*ETA:* The pics in the gallery are just thumbnails. You have to click them to see the full, undistorted size.


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

wow they are gorgus, i love the one of i think dawn smiling soo cute! how do u get their coats so shiney?!


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Ooh! Nice smiles on lots of those pics, great looking rattys!


----------



## Strike2 (Apr 26, 2007)

Moo looks awesome.


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

moo has such an awesome face, it's like pangea - all the continents just breaking up across his face, lol. precious, put simply.


----------



## IceLore (May 13, 2007)

fallinstar said:


> wow they are gorgus, i love the one of i think dawn smiling soo cute! how do u get their coats so shiney?!


Diet.  I'm a bit of a rattie nutritionist. lol I'm sure I'll be starting a crap-ton of nutrition topics the future. ^^

Strike & Ono - Moo's face is kind of odd. It took forever and asking a lot of different breeders to find out what kind of rat she was. Besides her crazy face, she's just so tiny and hyper. I swear she runs her wheel 22 hours of the day. ^^


----------



## mnic001 (May 9, 2007)

Very cute rats. I'm in love with Moo's face. And Dawn's smile.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Dawn grinning is just too funny! :lol:


----------



## 2manyrats (Apr 10, 2007)

Ooh, those are some beautiful coats. Share your secrets!


----------



## lizzydeztic (Mar 15, 2007)

moo is so cute!


----------

